# 2011 Statistics!



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are some statistics from 2011. Some can be found on Macky's site, but they're listed here too since I forgot to check there first. Top 20 is listed for each stat. You can post requests here if you want, but I might not get around to them.

Most competitions:

```
François Courtès 	2008COUR01 	26
Sébastien Auroux 	2008AURO01 	23
Clément Gallet 		2004GALL02 	19
Kian Barry 		2007BARR01 	17
Arnaud van Galen 	2006GALE01 	16
Jaclyn Sawler 		2006SAWL01 	15
Bob Burton 		2003BURT01 	15
Erik Akkersdijk 	2005AKKE01 	15
Berit Brüster 		2009BRUS01 	15
Donglei Li (李冬雷) 	2009LIDO01 	15
Jeremy Fleischman 	2005FLEI01 	15
Fabian Auroux 		2009AURO01 	14
Tim Reynolds 		2005REYN01 	14
Filippo Brancaleoni 	2008BRAN01 	14
Chris Krueger 		2006KRUE01 	13
Fangyuan Chang (常方圆) 	2009CHAN04 	13
Ton Dennenbroek 	2003DENN01 	13
Devin Corr-Robinett 	2006CORR01 	13
Dan Cohen 		2007COHE01 	13
Yu Nakajima (中島 悠) 	2007NAKA03 	13
Mike Kotch 		2010KOTC01 	13
Maria Oey 		2007OEYM01 	13
```

Most solves:

```
Sébastien Auroux 	2008AURO01 	1842
François Courtès 	2008COUR01 	1407
Clément Gallet 		2004GALL02 	1213
Erik Akkersdijk 	2005AKKE01 	1182
Bence Barát 		2008BARA01 	894
Dan Cohen 		2007COHE01 	889
Jan Bentlage 		2010BENT01 	883
Tim Reynolds 		2005REYN01 	829
Arnaud van Galen 	2006GALE01 	818
Filippo Brancaleoni 	2008BRAN01 	815
Milán Baticz 		2005BATI01 	815
Kian Barry 		2007BARR01 	752
Henrik Buus Aagaard 	2006BUUS01 	731
Daniel Sheppard 	2009SHEP01 	719
Niklas Spies 		2009SPIE01 	719
John Brechon 		2010BREC01 	712
Fabian Auroux 		2009AURO01 	706
Lorenzo Vigani Poli 	2007POLI01 	702
Cornelius Dieckmann 	2009DIEC01 	695
Simon Westlund 		2008WEST02 	694
```

Most solves per competition:

```
Simon Westlund 		2008WEST02 	115.6667
Daniel Sheppard 	2009SHEP01 	102.7143
Robert Yau 		2009YAUR01 	102.2500
David Woner 		2008WONE01 	92.3333
Bálint Bodor 		2008BODO01 	91.0000
Milán Baticz 		2005BATI01 	90.5556
Tobias Christlieb 	2007CHRI03 	90.5000
Bence Barát 		2008BARA01 	89.4000
Feliks Zemdegs 		2009ZEMD01 	87.5000
Cornelius Dieckmann 	2009DIEC01 	86.8750
Dániel Varga 		2008VARG01 	86.3750
Rafael Werneck Cinoto 	2007CINO01 	86.0000
Gunnar Krig 		2004KRIG01 	85.8000
Michał Pleskowicz 	2009PLES01 	85.0000
Joar Mellström 		2010MELL01 	85.0000
Pedro Santos Guimarães 	2007GUIM01 	84.6667
Daniel Wu 		2010WUDA01 	84.0000
Pablo Nicolás Oshiro Mondoñedo 	2010MOND01 	83.4000
Ting Sheng Bao Yang 	2008BAOY01 	82.2857
Sébastien Auroux 	2008AURO01 	80.0870
```

Most DNFs:

```
Sebastián Pino Castillo 2009CAST02 	172
François Courtès 	2008COUR01 	169
Erik Akkersdijk 	2005AKKE01 	89
Sébastien Auroux 	2008AURO01 	80
Mike Kotch 		2010KOTC01 	78
Filippo Brancaleoni 	2008BRAN01 	73
Dan Cohen 		2007COHE01 	71
Ryan Reese 		2010REES01 	67
Fabrizio Cirnigliaro 	2008CIRN01 	64
Arnaud van Galen 	2006GALE01 	62
Daniel Sheppard 	2009SHEP01 	59
Sanio Kasumovic 	2009KASU01 	57
Pierre Bouvier 		2010BOUV01 	54
Joey Gouly 		2007GOUL01 	51
Frank Severinsen 	2009SEVE01 	51
Kian Barry 		2007BARR01 	50
Milán Baticz 		2005BATI01 	49
Simone Santarsiero 	2009SANT01 	49
Riadi Arsandi 		2009ARSA01 	49
Tim Major 		2010MAJO01 	48
```

Most 3BLD solves:

```
Clément Gallet 		2004GALL02 	58
Sébastien Auroux 	2008AURO01 	50
François Courtès 	2008COUR01 	44
Riadi Arsandi 		2009ARSA01 	29
Fabrizio Cirnigliaro 	2008CIRN01 	26
Tim Habermaas 		2007HABE01 	24
István Kocza 		2005KOCZ01 	23
Mike Hughey 		2007HUGH01 	22
Jan Bentlage 		2010BENT01 	22
Henrik Buus Aagaard 	2006BUUS01 	21
Erik Akkersdijk 	2005AKKE01 	20
Daniel Sheppard 	2009SHEP01 	20
Arnaud van Galen 	2006GALE01 	20
Dániel Varga 		2008VARG01 	19
Simon Westlund 		2008WEST02 	19
Zane Carney 		2010CARN01 	18
Chester Lian 		2009LIAN03 	17
Bence Barát 		2008BARA01 	17
Tim Reynolds 		2005REYN01 	16
Loïc Petit 		2009PETI01 	15
Yuhui Xu (许宇辉) 	2007XUYU01 	15
Milán Baticz 		2005BATI01 	15
```

Most 3BLD DNFs:

```
François Courtès 	2008COUR01 	52
John Brechon 		2010BREC01 	29
Kian Barry 		2007BARR01 	28
Dan Cohen 		2007COHE01 	28
Filippo Brancaleoni 	2008BRAN01 	27
Erik Akkersdijk 	2005AKKE01 	25
Mike Kotch 		2010KOTC01 	24
Yuhui Xu (许宇辉) 	2007XUYU01 	24
Fabrizio Cirnigliaro 	2008CIRN01 	24
Ryan Reese 		2010REES01 	24
Berit Brüster 		2009BRUS01 	23
Joey Gouly 		2007GOUL01 	23
Justin Jaffray 		2008JAFF01 	22
Victor Cullot 		2010CULL01 	22
Arnaud van Galen 	2006GALE01 	22
Lorenzo Vigani Poli 	2007POLI01 	21
Milán Baticz 		2005BATI01 	21
Bob Burton 		2003BURT01 	20
Feliks Zemdegs 		2009ZEMD01 	20
Shelley Chang 		2004CHAN04 	20
```

Most rounds with 3/3 BLD successes: (not quite top 20, there were 17 people with 2)

```
Clément Gallet 		2004GALL02 	12
Tim Habermaas 		2007HABE01 	8
Sébastien Auroux 	2008AURO01 	8
Mike Hughey 		2007HUGH01 	6
Riadi Arsandi 		2009ARSA01 	4
Chester Lian 		2009LIAN03 	3
François Courtès 	2008COUR01 	3
Kai Jiptner 		2007JIPT01 	3
Loïc Petit 		2009PETI01 	3
Arnaud van Galen 	2006GALE01 	3
Marcell Endrey	 	2007ENDR01 	3
```

Most competitions delegated (note: this was done by hand and could have errors)

```
Sebastien Auroux 11
Bob Burton 11
John Louis 10
Xiaobo Jin 10
Jeremy Fleischman 10
Lorenzo Vigani Poli 10
Ming Zheng 9
Chatchawan Jaruwattanakun 9
Ardianto Satriawan 9
Dave Campbell 8
Clement Gallet 8
Yiliang Lu 7
Ron van Bruchem 7
Dene Beardsley 7
Tim McMahon 7
Filipo Brancaleoni 7
Mados Mohr Christensen 6
Tim Reynolds 6
Fangyuan Chang 6
Uriel Gayosso Ruiz 6
```

Best worst 3x3 solve

```
Feliks Zemdegs 		2009ZEMD01 	1163
Sei Sugama (洲鎌 星) 	2010SUGA01 	1263
Anson Lin 		2011LINA01 	1303
Joar Mellström 		2010MELL01 	1340
Derrick Eide 		2006EIDE01 	1372
Mohamad Azraei 		2009AZRA01 	1380
You Hyeon-Dong 		2011HYEO01 	1381
Haowei Fan (樊浩玮) 	2009FANH01 	1383
Andrew Kang 		2006KANG01 	1388
Wilson Tan Wei Siun 	2009SIUN01 	1394
Tomoya Iida (飯田 朋也) 	2011IIDA01 	1402
Breandan Vallance 	2007VALL01 	1406
Harris Chan 		2007CHAN07 	1411
Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴) 	2006GUNJ01 	1415
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢) 	2006TABU02 	1416
Ken Lin (練柏健) 		2009LINK01 	1425
Alexander Lau 		2011LAUA01 	1433
Mitchell Stern 		2007STER01 	1433
Stefan Huber 		2007HUBE01 	1440
Julien Rochette 	2009ROCH01 	1443
Thapapol Dantrakul (ฐปพล ด่านตระกูล) 	2009DANT01 	1443
```

Average 3x3 solve:

```
Feliks Zemdegs 			2009ZEMD01 	846.1375
Mats Valk 			2007VALK01 	979.1014
Michał Pleskowicz 		2009PLES01 	1010.2177
Giovanni Contardi 		2009CONT01 	1017.0648
Cornelius Dieckmann 		2009DIEC01 	1018.6667
Rowe Hessler 			2007HESS01 	1026.7337
Breandan Vallance 		2007VALL01 	1027.0000
Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์) 	2009PICH01 	1034.3465
Joar Mellström 			2010MELL01 	1036.8571
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢) 		2006TABU02 	1043.9800
Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์) 	2009CHAR03 	1051.5515
Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน) 	2008HANK01 	1052.5827
Anson Lin 			2011LINA01 	1061.3571
Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน) 	2009KONV01 	1064.5556
Harris Chan 			2007CHAN07 	1069.1139
Sei Sugama (洲鎌 星) 		2010SUGA01 	1079.9000
Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横) 		2008SUNZ01 	1083.9828
Yu Nakajima (中島 悠) 		2007NAKA03 	1096.1273
Paolo Moriello 			2009MORI05 	1097.2951
Austin Moore 			2009MOOR01 	1101.3000
```
(note: this does not count DNFs. If I do this again next year I'll probably delete one success for each DNF, to discourage people DNFing to try to win this statistic).

Event success rates:

```
Event	 Solves	  DNFs	Success rate
333	106,737	 2,890	97.4%
222	 56,130	 1,629	97.2%
555	 17,656	   513	97.2%
pyram	 23,126	   739	96.9%
mmagic	 10,688	   348	96.8%
333oh	 38,056	 1,364	96.5%
777	  2,200	    95	95.9%
444	 32,181	 1,462	95.7%
minx	  6,628	   307	95.6%
666	  2,487	   144	94.5%
sq1	  6,500	   399	94.2%
magic	 20,490	 2,066	90.8%
333ft	  1,114	   185	85.8%
clock	  5,585	   985	85.0%
333fm	  1,070	   762	58.4%
333mbf	    563	   506	52.7%
333bf	  2,858	 6,270	31.3%
444bf	    178	   670	21.0%
555bf	     76	   336	18.4%
TOTAL	334,223	21,670	93.9%
```

Average solve time:

```
magic	2.80
mmagic	5.75
222	8.96
pyram	15.22
clock	23.49
333	25.41
333oh	38.93
sq1	49.60
444	1:25.32
555	2:25.79
minx	2:30.93
333ft	2:52.75
333bf	3:17.37
666	4:22.02
777	6:39.39
444bf	12:36.18
555bf	24:01.43
TOTAL	43.50

333fm	42.21 moves
```

In total, 167.5 days were spent this year doing official solves, not counting DNFs or FMC/multi bld attempts.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 3, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Interesting, especially looking at the average solve time to see if I'm better or worse than the average times. Thanks for this.


 lol i was going to say something like that xD
& i was like "yay! i'm better than the avg on 3x3... but then i saw the other puzzles lol"
*EDIT:* better than avg in magic, 3x3, 2x2
(can't solve the sq1 & haven't got a 5x5-7x7 and a couple of other puzzles yet)


----------



## Czery (Jan 3, 2012)

Must... become... above... average. 
;D


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks  I really enjoyed looking at these, especially the most competitions/solves.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting Tim! The average solve time average is interesting. 
The only thing I'm above average in is 333. lol


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay, I'm contributing!


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2012)

Woo 3bld dnfs!


----------



## Forte (Jan 3, 2012)

```
Sebastián Pino Castillo 2009CAST02 	172
```
lol


----------



## cubernya (Jan 3, 2012)

I think everyone that knows the reasoning as per those 172 DNFs will lol


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2012)

joey said:


> Woo 3bld dnfs!


 
hi-five!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2012)

Woot, I'm not up there for anything involving most DNFs.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 3, 2012)

comps
dnfs
3bld dnfs

oh yea


----------



## Carson (Jan 3, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Woot, I'm not up there for anything involving most DNFs.


Yes, when I saw that title I automatically began looking for your name.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> What does this "Best worst 3x3 solve" mean?


 
The people whose worst solve of the year was the fastest. Feliks' worst solve was 11.63, Sei Sugama's worst solve was 12.63 etc. Everyone else has at least one solve slower than that.


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 3, 2012)

what's the average 3x3 solve?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2012)

The average of all of their 3x3 solves in competitions in 2011


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought about proposing Sebastien for Cuber of the year, the statistics prove he really deserves this title.

Faz and Mats overall average sub 10, Faz even sub 9...


----------



## TMOY (Jan 3, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> comps
> dnfs
> 3bld dnfs
> 
> oh yea



You suck at all three 

I think the reason why I have so many dnfs compared to others is that I don't hesitate to dnf bad solves.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay I have best worst 3x3 solve


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm surprised to see Faz in the list for most 3x3x3 BLD DNF's.


----------



## macky (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Tim.

I added a few pages based on these (and changed some of the queries), showing 100 rows and with options to search for different years, events, and by region:
Most competitions
Most solves
Most solves per competition (on average)
Most 3/3 3BLD
Best worst result (single or average)
I'll do the rest later.


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm surprised to see Faz in the list for most 3x3x3 BLD DNF's.


 
I'd be interested to know why? He does practise bld on the odd occasion, obviously (I mean, you don't get to be 1~ minute bld solver without practising) but I don't think he cares too much about it as an event.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol I'm only up there for the DNFS .

Need to improve my accuracy in comp.

Thanks Tim for getting these statistics.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2012)

Czery said:


> Must... become... above... average.
> ;D


 
Don't you mean _below_ average?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> Don't you mean _below_ average?


 
"above average" means "better than average" when referring to skills.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 4, 2012)

I was surprised to see myself so high in the solves per comp list. I guess that's what happens when you only go to 3 comps, one of which is Nats.


----------



## wavelet (Jan 6, 2012)

sum of 3x3/4x4/5x5 ranks for each country?


----------

